

San Francisco Schools Transformed by the Power of Meditation - MichaelAO
http://www.nbcnews.com/nightly-news/san-francisco-schools-transformed-power-meditation-n276301

======
acconrad
The more days that go on, the more of a seemingly inescapable truth appears to
me that meditation is the Real Deal and a worthwhile investment, even if it's
for only 5-20 minutes a day. A worthwhile New Year's Resolution to adopt, if
people still do those sorts of things.

